# Help with Alcohol activated makeup



## tragicallynuts (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I've found it very tough to get any real information about alcohol activated makeup. I recently purhcased a zombie makeup kit and spray alcohol but it seems I'm missing something.

After creating my gel-10 prosthetics and applying them I just can get the makeup to work out. I know it takes a ton of practice but I have a few questions.

1. What's the best method of applying the makeup?

2. Can you blend other non-alcohol makeup over it?

3. Anyone of know any good videos show the use of AA makeup?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Sorry Tnuts, it's Greek to me.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

tragicallynuts said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've found it very tough to get any real information about alcohol activated makeup. I recently purhcased a zombie makeup kit and spray alcohol but it seems I'm missing something.
> 
> ...


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

1. Personally I LOVE applying AA makeups with Q-tips and speckling with a cut down brush or toothbrush.

2. Like fontgeek said, this is a hit or a miss. In my experience creams, aquacolors, (basically any makeup that isn't in powder form) will go over AA makeups. Now whether you can make it look good depends on your skill but they will go on and can be powdered with minimal loss of color of the AA makeup underneath. Eyeshadows, blushes, powders on the other hand are tricky business. I've gotten them to look good over AA makeups, however, I've also had my scraps with them. Since AA makeups dry on the skin almost like a thin plastic sheet, they dont grab on to powder forms as well as regular skin would. This is especially difficult when you apply powder where the AA makeup ends and the skin begins. The color will be much brighter where the skin is and opaque where your makeup begins. It reveals the seam between makeup and skin (almost like a prosthetic seam). I would totally avoid powders unless you don't intend on taking them beyond the barrier of your makeup.

3. The AA makeup application begins at 3:20


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Fun video!
Good explanations on the application of the appliances and the use of color, too bad he/they didn't use an airbrush though.

You can easily do the "speckling" or stippling with an airbrush too, but you will get different effects using different tools. The trick is to use the best tool or combination of tools to get the desired effect.


----------

